
Ask HN: Latest startup trends – which news sites covers that? - frik
What other websites would you suggest beside HN to read about latest startup trends?<p>Why do I read about HouseParty app on HN only in Oct 2016? Recode featured it in June 2016, other websites in Sept - as I found out today. :(
I am little interested about yesterday&#x27;s news or last months news. I would favour a site focused on startup trends around the world, with daily updates. Can you suggest me sites can offer that?
======
vuyani
"...latest startup trends"

I dont imagine startups start their ideas based on trends, unless you mean
technology trends. But in any case. This information would be very hard to
come by as most people/companies dont announce what they plan to build until
they have an MVP.

The only thing I can suggest is to follow a bunch of hackathons, hopefully
ones that are not limited to sponsorship tech or industry. And try workout the
trends from there.

side note: this could be a nice little machine learning project :)

------
grif-fin
[https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses](https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses)
Mixture of trendy & failed startups - experience shared by founders. It is
pretty new I think but the idea is cool.

------
hmmmngbird
[https://www.producthunt.com](https://www.producthunt.com)

Im not sure how timely they are, but you can survey some popular themes among
app ideas.

------
DrNuke
[http://www.techcrunch.com](http://www.techcrunch.com) seems the best to me
for trends and informed content from startups

------
eecks
One of my yet to be started side projects is an automated tech news
aggregator. So far I have just bought the domain.

